# Applying for Australian Immigration from Kuwait - Part 1



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to put down some information here for applicants from Kuwait based on my application process as I had a hard time finding some information specific to Kuwait. The post is very long so putting it in two parts. We are from India so some of the information may be specific to Indian Applicants. It was a long, challenging and difficult process, considering some of our circumstances - We applied for GSM 175 which is now replaced by Skillselect so process is slightly different but the headaches will be similar. Be prepared to take a lot of time offs/leaves from your company as most of the paper work cannot be done after hours and is best done in the mornings from 8 am to 1 pm(During Ramadan from 10 to 1)

Planning to immigrate and Application 
Thought about immigration and the various options. Went for a WWICS immigration seminar and that really kicked up things because they explained the general process for Canada and Australia immigration which are the only two countries allowing for immigration and they are also slowly tightening up immigration. Thought to make the move to another country as we are quite unhappy in Kuwait. Both countries have a list of occupations which are in demand. We decided on Australia because we have some friends there. 

Started digging online for information in immi.gov.au and other sites and what are the types of visa and the points system. The points system was a big question mark as the majority of the points are brought in by your experience, degree , IELTS and other things which you don't know will be fine or not until you get those assessed /write the exams. So at this point we are guessing we will get this point and that point and hopefully we will get the cutoff.

Also the application fee is significant at 2960 AUD and if your spouse doesn't have good english you have to pay a additional fee that is double the initial amount. We didn't know what standard of English would qualify as good english for the missus so we thought we have to be prepared for that as well.

Read about life in Australia and its challenges and how its difficult to find a job and settle there.
On the whole was a bit skeptical but decided finally to take the plunge as we just want to go out of Kuwait atleast for the timebeing.

Agent or Ourselves ??
We took the decision to apply online mainly because I am a IT professional comfortable with online application and stuff and we didn't want to spend more than necessary. We were little hesitant because of the attestation parts, where a agent does come handy.

Passports
We got ourselves fresh Jumbo passports mainly because 
1) We didnt have our spouses names added in each others passports
2) We didn't have many pages left in our passports due to the frequent Iqama stampings that are done every year.
3) We assumed we will need to travel more to India for the formalities

Process was done at BLS international (http://www.bls-international.com/) where the work is outsourced from the Indian Embassy. Its in sharq near Udipi restaurant. Take Route 30 to Sharq, go past the toyshops on your left side and then at the roundabout take left. Go straight and take the U turn before the signal and then turn first right and park your car. Go to the basement of that building. They have another center in fahaheel as well. Had to fill in forms and bring photos etc Fees was about 18 KD per passport and it took 2 weeks for mine and 1 month for my wife. They have some checking to be done and this timing depends on where your passport was issued. BLS is so convenient because they are open on Saturdays from 4PM to 8PM and on normal days as well. We really wish every office and ministry in Kuwait was like them.

Skills Assessment
You have to find out the relevant assessing authority for your profession and send them the fees and relevant documentation whatever they require. For us it was ACS and we had to get certified copies. 

We asked around for attestation with Lawyers in Kuwait and their charges are high with most asking for 60 KD per page.

Certified copies of Degree done at Main Indian Embassy (Take Route 30 to City and exit on diplomatic enclave and go to the end where you will see the Red Sandstone Indian Embassy) and each attestation costs 3.5 KD or 6.5 KD not very sure as it was done some time back. You have to go there early in the morning at 7 and they give it to you by 9 and by the time you get back to office, your employer will be looking at you with a face :-( They won't do attestation of any document that is like from a private employer/experience letter etc.

Certified copy of Employment Reference Letter was done at Australian Embassy. Appointments provided on Mondays and Thursday and each page costs about 9KD. They are situated in Dar Al Awadhi tower in Sharq on the 12th floor. Parking is difficult as there are a number of towers in the area.

IELTS
I had to get 7 or 8 in each of the 4 tests. Studied for about a month. Applied online in advance for a seat in the test and went with the printout to the British Council(Take Route 40 to city and take the next exit (Mansouriya)after 2nd ring road exit and then go straight and take right and you will see British council on right side shrouded by some greenery. For Parking, take a U Turn and there is parking on the other side of the road. ) paid the fees of 69 KD. Test is conducted at the American University of Kuwait - Its opposite the Salmiya Palace hotel on Salem Al Mubarak street. Couldn't spend too much time per day on preparations till date of exam due to Hectic work pressures and didnt feel confident on day of test but there was no way to reschedule and money was already paid. Two three days before the exam, they tell you when the speaking test is. Its usually on a Friday/Saturday. Results can be collected from British council or the Aramex office in Ardiya based on what you instruct them on for delivery of results. Results are posted online as well two weeks after the test. Was happy to have cleared the test with atleast 7 in each which made us ready with the points for the application


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Applying for Australian Immigration from Kuwait - Part 2*

Online Application
Prepared all the information and applied online. You have to be prepared with a lot of information especially where you were in the last 10 years and a creditcard which has enough limit. Even if you have the limit, it sometimes rejects particular cards because banks in the middle east restrict the cards from making international transactions. We saved the application and had to try with two different cards before we were able to apply.

Got a checklist from DIAC in email and also another one on the site and both request for different list of documents so was a bit confused. 
Prepared all the required PDFs of IELTS, Reference Letters, ACS Skills Assessment, Photos, Birth certificates/School certificates evidence, Form 80, Form 1221 and uploaded using the attachment upload link.

Uploaded all the documents and expected a wait for 10 months atleast. Was surprised by a early allocation of Case officer. Anyway started the process of PCC and medicals.

Police Clearance certificates
Police clearance for Kuwait was obtained from Ministry of Interior office in Dajeej. Take 5th ring road, then Route 55 towards airport and go past the exits for 6th ring road and take the second right exit towards Dajeej area. They scan your fingerprints electronically and give you a fingerprint report in a weeks time. This is open from 8 am till 2 PM. We went there first not knowing that we have to get a letter from the Australian embassy. You have to get that letter before going to the Dajeej office. 

I needed fingerprint clearances from Canada and the US because i was there for some time. The Fingerprints are obtained from the same Ministry of Interior Office. You have to provide a request letter from the respective embassies regardless of you getting a letter from Australian embassy. So off I went to Canadian embassy and the US embassy. The Canadian Embassy provided a letter and with this I was able to obtain a fingerprint set. I have sent these along with a draft for 25 CAD from Commercial bank - Tijari in City Centre Salmiya to the RCMP Canada and waiting for their clearance currently. 

The American embassy was a different story. I learnt the hard way going back and forth between the American Embassy (From Salmiya, take route 30 but dont get onto the main 30 road, take the first right and thats called the Masjed Al Aqsa road. Go along and go straight at the roundabout and you will see markings for the US embassy staff exit. Pass forward from that and you will see the embassy parking. Don't take your mobiles as they dont allow it inside. Take a token and wait for them to call) that they will not provide any letter in such a case as mine. They do provide a letter to obtain fingerprints but its provided only in case you apply for a US immigrant visa. And the ministry of interior will not provide you a fingerprint for the US(which needs to be on a special card) unless you get this letter. So I am travelling to India to get this fingerprint done to send for the FBI clearance.

Medicals
Done at Hadi clinic Right on the side of Route 30 in Salmiya. Went to Dr. Rafat who is there from 8 to 12 in the morning. Very Nice Doctor who explains all the formalities. Have to go with your passport and filled in forms 26 and 160 . Take passport copies with you. Doctor will prescribe tests/xrays two of which are done at the hospital. They collect your urine for urine analyis and chest xrays. These can be obtained the same day in a couple of hours. For Permanent immigration , you have to do HIV test at Virology Lab, MOH which was a bit difficult to find. Take Route 30 - Take Exit for Cairo Street and keep left to land at the signal which turns to Cairo street. Take left and go forward on Cairo street and then take the first right turn which has a board - Nahda Street . You see a roundabout with a Kuwait Towers structure in the middle. Here take the third exit and then take a right. You come to the Kuwait Flour Mills Bread factory and next to it the Virology Lab. You have to put stamps on the request paper 5KD for HIV and 10 KD incase you have to do additional tests like Hepatatis which was needed for my wife as she is in the medical field. Take photocopies of the request form and give your blood and come back after three working days. Collect the blood reports (Hopefully you haven't been deported from Kuwait by then because of having HIV ) and the other reports from Hadi clinic and the doctor prepares the final reports and directed us towards the office which sends the couriers. We are now at this stage confirming with our CO where exactly to send them.

Also we are waiting to get my fingerprints for my FBI Police clearance and also for the Criminal record check from Canada.

That's the story so far. We need to get the Fingerprints sorted and the medicals sent and hopefully then we should get the grant and worry about the next phase. Hope this post helps people applying from Kuwait and Good Luck with your application.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks a million . You cannot imagine how helpful this was. I was always wondering if I ll be able to make it alone or not, but your post clarified many things and answered alot of my questions. It is my route. 

Next Monday I will go to the Australian embassy for certifying my docs. It was very helpful that you have mentioned the address. I think I ll pay around 140 kd for certifying papers 

I would like to take your opinion, do you think sending 22 docs for my skills assessment is enough? My Cv is 2 and a half pages only but it has all the necessary info they requested. I have only 4 years experience in the occupation i need to apply for , all of which in the same school??


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re:*



Nasho said:


> Thanks a million . You cannot imagine how helpful this was. I was always wondering if I ll be able to make it alone or not, but your post clarified many things and answered alot of my questions. It is my route.
> 
> Next Monday I will go to the Australian embassy for certifying my docs. It was very helpful that you have mentioned the address. I think I ll pay around 140 kd for certifying papers 
> 
> I would like to take your opinion, do you think sending 22 docs for my skills assessment is enough? My Cv is 2 and a half pages only but it has all the necessary info they requested. I have only 4 years experience in the occupation i need to apply for , all of which in the same school??


Glad it helps.

Make sure to call ahead the Australian embassy and fix a appointment for Monday in case you haven't already. They won't accept walkin appointments. 

I don't know what is the process for skills assessment for vetassess. I presume you are required to send the 22 docs to meet the items required by Vetasses, but I can't say if it will be matched or not because I don't know the specifics for the particular position you are applying for. I don't think exact length of cv is a big issue but not sure. Can you please check the forum for vetassess related posts to see how other people have applied. 

Regarding experience I am not sure how the points are counted for vetassess but in my case for ACS there were three slabs of 3 years 5 years and 8 years which counted to different points. Check their site for how many points you will be able to get with 4 years experience. Also if you previous jobs are closely related to the occupation in the SOL you are applying for, you can possibly count them as well. DIAC has only one condition that you should have worked in that position for 12 months during the last 24 months but the skills assessing authority usually has another criterion.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Cdpothen, is their a format for a statutory declaration here in Kuwait??
Do I need to write this infront of a notary public? If I attached a copy of my contract shall that be fine? Do I need to certify the copy of my contract??


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Now you said a lawyer can certify the papers for me , do u mean any lawyer? OR certain ones? A friend of mine has a relative working as a lawyer here in Kuwait, is it ok to let him certify them?


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re*



Nasho said:


> Cdpothen, is their a format for a statutory declaration here in Kuwait??
> Do I need to write this infront of a notary public? If I attached a copy of my contract shall that be fine? Do I need to certify the copy of my contract??


The Australian Embassy does statutory declarations. Don't know about a format for Kuwait specifically. If you do it at the Australian embassy you can use the australian style formats. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf is one sample and you can modify it as per your requirement. You have to sign it in front of them I think. You might have to prepare the content of what is being declared.

The Australian designations that are allowed to make a certified copy are designations specific to Australia and it was not clear who could do what. We weren't even sure if attestation from the Embassy works or a lawyer works but we had contacted them all asking about the procedure and rates. Some lawyers said they can attest but were not sure if it will be accepted by the authority. We contacted the acs australia helpline number/email id for what works for them and they said to go as per your local embassy recommendation and our embassy recommended us to get this done partially at the Indian Embassy and the rest we did at the Australian Embassy. I presume you are preparing these certified copies for vetassess. Please reach out to them and ask them if its ok to have it certified by any lawyer.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

cdpothen you are making life really easy to me  I BIG thank you and wish u ALLLLLLL the best..


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> Online Application
> Prepared all the information and applied online. You have to be prepared with a lot of information especially where you were in the last 10 years and a creditcard which has enough limit. Even if you have the limit, it sometimes rejects particular cards because banks in the middle east restrict the cards from making international transactions. We saved the application and had to try with two different cards before we were able to apply.
> 
> Got a checklist from DIAC in email and also another one on the site and both request for different list of documents so was a bit confused.
> ...


cdpothen, thank you for sharing this wonderful information. I wish if you had shared all these information two weeks before, it would have relieved a lot stress and panicking to get the medicals and pcc... what you have provide here is an excellent piece of information and one stop reference point for those who are thinking of making a move from kuwait.
I have quick one for you regarding pcc. I need to get pcc from singapore and for this i have to send a full set of fingerprints to singapore. I understand that we need to take the finger prints at ministry of interior.Do they issue finger print report with out any letter from the concerned embassies?


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> the doctor prepares the final reports and directed us towards the office which sends the couriers. We are now at this stage confirming with our CO where exactly to send them.


your posts will help many..

I have sent the meds to the below address and it takes around 1-2 weeks to be reflected on the ecom website

*Global Health
Address:
Level 3, 26 Lee Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia*

Further details can be checked from the below site

Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results

please do keep us posted for your process

HTH


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Singapore PCC*



santomic said:


> cdpothen, thank you for sharing this wonderful information. I wish if you had shared all these information two weeks before, it would have relieved a lot stress and panicking to get the medicals and pcc... what you have provide here is an excellent piece of information and one stop reference point for those who are thinking of making a move from kuwait.
> I have quick one for you regarding pcc. I need to get pcc from singapore and for this i have to send a full set of fingerprints to singapore. I understand that we need to take the finger prints at ministry of interior.Do they issue finger print report with out any letter from the concerned embassies?


Hi,
If Singapore is not finicky about the kind of fingerprint and fingerprint form like the FBI then you can ask for police clearance from kuwait and they give fingerprints on the back of the form. You can mail that to the Singapore authorities. Why I am saying this is because I got the same fingerprints for my Kuwait PCC and the set to be submitted to Canada although I had to obtain a request letter from the Canadian Embassy to get the one for Canada. Didnt look one bit different.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Thanks*



djmalik said:


> your posts will help many..
> 
> I have sent the meds to the below address and it takes around 1-2 weeks to be reflected on the ecom website
> 
> ...


Thanks DjMalik for the details. I sent it across and waiting for it to get updated on the site. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## shahim (Jan 6, 2011)

Very well described dude....
Am sure you gonna save alot of money for people ahead.... just hope that the guys end up searching & reading your post.

should be some way that the forum would allow for making this a sticky post or compile a list of threads that detail the immigration process per country...

anyways... where are you planning to base yourself in Australia??

I ve just started my immigration process (thru an agent though)... so was just weighing my options... also which IT occupation did u apply


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Pcc*

Hi, 

Thank you for sharing this valuable information. I am sure it will help many of us. 

I wanted to ask about the letter you got from Australian embassy for police clearance in Kuwait. Since you applied online, what is the procedure to get this kind of letter from Australian embassy? what do they require to issue this and is it a charged service?

Best regards,


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great Post cdpothen!! Kudos for the time & effort!!

Have you by any chance got your grant? where are you planning to move?


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you CDPOTHEN for your 2 detailed posts on getting work done in Kuwait.
You have no idea how this post helped us in doing our meds and securing our PCC's.

We finally got our PR grant letter yesterday. our time line below:

Vetassess :- sent 15 March 2012
IELTS :- Results 13 April 2012 (overall score me - 8 and spouse - 8.5)
Vetassess results :- 22 June 2012 (told 12-16 weeks for assessment.... timeline was accurate)
NSW SS :- 15 Aug 2012 (sent 29 July 2012)
PCC India - 29 Aug 2012
Skillselect application :- 5 Sept 2012
PCC Kuwait :- 25 Sept 2012
Meds done between 20 Sept & 29 Sept
CO first contact :- 1 Oct 2012
Meds reached GH :- 4 Oct 2012
PCC UK:- 5 Oct 2012
PCC UAE :- 17 Oct 2012
My meds referred to MOC :- 26 Oct 2012
190 Visa grant letter :- 28 NOV 2012


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Thank you CDPOTHEN for your 2 detailed posts on getting work done in Kuwait.
> You have no idea how this post helped us in doing our meds and securing our PCC's.
> 
> We finally got our PR grant letter yesterday. our time line below:
> ...


Hi RAD519, 

First of all congratulations on your visa grant. 

Can you please elaborate what procedure you followed to get PCC for UAE in Kuwait? I would need to do the same very soon i.e. PCC from UK and UAE. 

It will be helpful if you can explain how you did it and how long it took. 

Thanks


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi RAD519,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your visa grant.
> 
> ...


Thanks blacknight

For UK PCC from Kuwait, you have to go to ACRO/ACPO website http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx and download their form, READ all the requirements and attach *only *requested docs and postal mail it to them. 
I got my UK PCC immediately 2 weeks later with international secure delivery (not courier). 
Before sending in your documents; if you have any doubts to be cleared, contact them by the email on their site and they respond within 24 hours on working days. Very efficient guys.

For UAE PCC from Kuwait, the easiest thing you can do is go to UAE and apply, but if really have to do it from Kuwait you have got to PRAY to GOD for PATIENCE with their embassy!!!!!! This will require another post as it's a loooooong process!


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha, okay. 

But I would still like to know both the ways to get UAE PCC. 

I have lived in Dubai earlier, so where exactly I need to go to get this thing done? How many days does it take? Do they entertain even if you do not have permanent resident there anymore? What documents should I take with me?

And how about UAE PCC from Kuwait? Some lines would do. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Haha, okay.
> 
> But I would still like to know both the ways to get UAE PCC.
> 
> ...


For Dubai PCC, you can do it online, here is the link and all the requested details are listed. http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/content/flat-content.do?contentCode=74413

For UAE PCC from Kuwait.... you'll have to wait till I list out the whole process.....


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am not sure if online service works. First of all the documents to download are missing. Secondly they need attestation from UAE embassy in Kuwait, I guess they wouldn't do unless I get finger prints from Kuwait's Interior ministry. 

Other than that, website says you wouldn't able to complete payment transaction if you are abroad...


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

*UAE PCC from Kuwait.*

Step 1:- When you get a request letter at the Australian consulate for Kuwait PCC, ask for UAE as well. 

Step 2:- Visit UAE embassy first thing in the morning around 7:30am and ask for letter to get fingerprints done at MOI dajeej. 

Step 3:- When you are going for your Kuwait fingerprints at MOI in dajeej, take both the consulate letters, Australia Visa application copies and copies of your civil id and passport (first, last and UAE residence pages). Take some passport size photos too. For UAE PCC, at MOI they will direct you upstairs to high commanding officer, whose Assistant will prepare a letter and give it to you. You get the UAE fingerprints done the traditional way – ink to thumb method. 

Step 4:- Take fingerprints card and go to Ministry of foreign affairs (MOFA) and get it KD 5 stamped. 

Step 5:- Then take that fingerprints card along with all the request letters + photos and go to UAE embassy and submit with KD 10 charge + Dirham 102.

Step 6:- WAIT…. They will contact you when it’s ready


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for this. 

How about getting it done from UAE itself? What does it involve? How long does it take?


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> How about getting it done from UAE itself? What does it involve? How long does it take?


From what I gather of some of the other threads regarding UAE PCC, it seemed easier than the hassle we had in attaining the UAE PCC from Kuwait. If only we had thought about doing it the other way, I would have know the right procedure to share it with you.

Good luck with your process


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

We are also started the process for visa application to Australia from Kuwait and now reached the stage where the medical and PCC have been done. Today we will collect the medical reports from Hadi clinic and courier it. Can anyone tell me where the courier office is? Is it walking distance from Hadi and how much is the cost for sending the courier?

Thanks & Regards in advance.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

jins09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are also started the process for visa application to Australia from Kuwait and now reached the stage where the medical and PCC have been done. Today we will collect the medical reports from Hadi clinic and courier it. Can anyone tell me where the courier office is? Is it walking distance from Hadi and how much is the cost for sending the courier?
> 
> Thanks & Regards in advance.


You dont have to walkout of hadi to courier the medicals. They will seal all the results in a big envelope and sent it directly to golbal health.You just pay 5KD and confirm the address to be sent...Thats all...


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

santomic said:


> You dont have to walkout of hadi to courier the medicals. They will seal all the results in a big envelope and sent it directly to golbal health.You just pay 5KD and confirm the address to be sent...Thats all...


Thanks a lot, Santomic. You were very helpful


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Excellent share !!
For interested AU immigrants in Kuwait, this is fabulously useful. Thanks for your efforts in scripting down each and every detail.

I have routed my application through WWICS am waiting for my CO allocation and thereafter would have to take PCC for India and Kuwait and Medicals.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Excellent share !!
> For interested AU immigrants in Kuwait, this is fabulously useful. Thanks for your efforts in scripting down each and every detail.
> 
> I have routed my application through WWICS am waiting for my CO allocation and thereafter would have to take PCC for India and Kuwait and Medicals.


Good luck to you


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

jins09 said:


> Good luck to you


Thanks mate !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been in hibernation on the forum thanks to hectic work and also thanks to my waiting times for the police clearances. 

On my side, I finally received my police clearances from the US and Canada and have sent it to the case officer.

Glad to know the posts are useful and people are contributing.

@Shahim/Flames123 - I haven't thought about anything where to head to. Taking it step by step and need first the visa to start thinking more  I applied under System Analyst position

@blacknight_81 I guess Rad519 answered your queries and you are proceeding with it.

@Rad519 - Congratulations !!!


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> I've been in hibernation on the forum thanks to hectic work and also thanks to my waiting times for the police clearances.
> 
> On my side, I finally received my police clearances from the US and Canada and have sent it to the case officer.
> 
> ...


@cdpothen, thank you for the detailed post! It was very helpful
@Rad519 - Congratulations once again !! Between, you mentioned in one of your posts about the meds getting referred to MOC? What does MOC refer to here? And there was no interview before granting the visa?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I visited the Dajeej office of Department of Criminal Evidence today for PCC(Kuwait) around noon. Was asked to go through an entrance towards the left side of the building. But the officer sitting there replied stoically "only in the morning". I have to go again tomorrow


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I visited the Dajeej office of Department of Criminal Evidence today for PCC(Kuwait) around noon. Was asked to go through an entrance towards the left side of the building. But the officer sitting there replied stoically "only in the morning". I have to go again tomorrow


Their working time is 8-1 but some officers only take cases before 12.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

jins09 said:


> Their working time is 8-1 but some officers only take cases before 12.


Well I have always preferred morning visits to all the ministries here. Yesterday, visit to AUS embassy and med examinations ate up time in the morning.

Nonetheless, application for Kuwait PCC in place now. Went this morning and completed it. The most surprising part was no charges :shocked:


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bhasri*



cdpothen said:


> Thanks DjMalik for the details. I sent it across and waiting for it to get updated on the site. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


Hi cdpothen,
Thank you so much for sharing the details. Could you clarify the below question, as your spouse is from medical field in Kuwait.
My wife is a specialized doctor working in MOH, Kuwait. as her certificates credentials verifications by Ministry of Higher Education is going to take several years, she will not be able to relieve officially from her current job until verifications are over. Will this be an issue in clearing migration and continue her professional career in Australia.

I am not sure whom to ask this question, can someone guide me?

Bhasri


----------



## niamch (Oct 5, 2012)

Is Australian Embassy or CO doing current job verifications in Kuwait before granting visa? Please share your experiences if you have gone through this process. I have read on other threads that some applicants living in Dubai have gone through this. Thanks.


----------



## niamch (Oct 5, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi RAD519,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your visa grant.
> 
> ...


Hi, we have done from the UK. We downloaded the form from ACRO website and sent all documents along with demand draft at the address. You would need to send two pieces of evidence of your current residence. We opted for fast service and got the report within three working days.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

niamch said:


> Is Australian Embassy or CO doing current job verifications in Kuwait before granting visa? Please share your experiences if you have gone through this process. I have read on other threads that some applicants living in Dubai have gone through this. Thanks.


Hi niamch,

Nope the Australian Embassy or CO did not do any job verification for us. But I guess it all depends on your case officer. If he /she feels that they need to cross-check, they could do it.


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

*thanks for the info*

Hi,

i am very new to this site and was looking for some info regarding immigration to australia from DUBAI.

Your posts made it clear to some of my doubts.

I am an MCA - working as System specialist / Programmer . Title is still the same but now i am under application support.No more development. 

working from last 5 years in Dubai.

pls correct if i am wrong, first we need to do 

- assessment of skills - ACS

do i need to attest all the certificates(from indian embassy) including my 10th,etc till MCA and then upload it ??

All my certificates dont have that state govt attestation etc..is it necessary??

pls advice and thanks in advance.

regards
meher.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

meher said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am very new to this site and was looking for some info regarding immigration to australia from DUBAI.
> 
> ...


@ Meher,

Yes the first step is the assessment of skills from ACS. But you do not have to attest but notarize all your documents from a authorized lawyer for this.


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all! I am new by name but I have been following this thread from months. It is really very helpful.
I have submitted my all (Plus additional docs) to my CO who is a lady AM from Brisbane Team33 she told me that my documents are going through routine check but there is a possibility that it will go through Security check and if that happened it will take Min. of 6 months. So I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

IashSmash said:


> Hello all! I amm new in your link by name but I have been following this thread from months. It is really very helpful.
> I have submitted my all (Plus additional docs to my CO who is a lady AM from Brisbane Team33she told me that my documents are going through routine check but there is a possibility that it will go through Security check and if that happened it will take Min. of 6 months. So I am keeping my fingers crossed


nice to know about your progress. All the best towards receiving a grant. Wish you a hasty process.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

IashSmash said:


> Hello all! I am new by name but I have been following this thread from months. It is really very helpful.
> I have submitted my all (Plus additional docs) to my CO who is a lady AM from Brisbane Team33 she told me that my documents are going through routine check but there is a possibility that it will go through Security check and if that happened it will take Min. of 6 months. So I am keeping my fingers crossed


good to know that..Please share your time line


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

*IELTS*=7.5, *EA*=27July2012, *EOI*=14August2012, *Invitation*=1October2012,*Applied*=30November2012, *Acknowledgement*=11December2012,*Additional Docs and Meds asked*=11January2013, Docs *submistted* on 24Feb 2013, *Presentstatus*=waiting.......


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

IashSmash said:


> *IELTS*=7.5, *EA*=27July2012, *EOI*=14August2012, *Invitation*=1October2012,*Applied*=30November2012, *Acknowledgement*=11December2012,*Additional Docs and Meds asked*=11January2013, Docs *submistted* on 24Feb 2013, *Presentstatus*=waiting.......


:ranger::juggle:


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

IashSmash said:


> Hello all! I am new by name but I have been following this thread from months. It is really very helpful.
> I have submitted my all (Plus additional docs) to my CO who is a lady AM from Brisbane Team33 she told me that my documents are going through routine check but there is a possibility that it will go through Security check and if that happened it will take Min. of 6 months. So I am keeping my fingers crossed


Nice to know about your progress. I too wish you a hasty and successful visa !!


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

*Professional Membership*

Hello All,
Did anyone think of aquiring membership of EA? Will it be beneficial for us? I mean after PR? Please give your opinion.:confused2:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Folks,
Glad to share with all of you that I got my grant last week. My signature carries my timeline.
Wish all awaiting applicants at various stages of the migration process good luck and a smooth finish.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Folks,
> Glad to share with all of you that I got my grant last week. My signature carries my timeline.
> Wish all awaiting applicants at various stages of the migration process good luck and a smooth finish.


Congrats Mate- so when is the big move?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

IashSmash said:


> Hello All,
> Did anyone think of aquiring membership of EA? Will it be beneficial for us? I mean after PR? Please give your opinion.:confused2:


Hi, 

If you are referring to Engineers Australia, I guess it only depends on kind of what you do. It usually helps if you are looking for jobs for government contracts etc.

By the way, what is your profession?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Congrats Mate- so when is the big move?


jan 2014, as of now. Commitments came in between.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Congrats Mate- so when is the big move?


Did you opt for a visa label ?
Transiting in any country for your trip in July ?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Did you opt for a visa label ?
> Transiting in any country for your trip in July ?


Hey Jolu!!
No we did not get the lables- they just started charging us!! - But checked with airlines and stuff - It should not be an issue - just take the Visa Grant with you. 

We will be tansitting via Singapore and Amchi Mumbai. 
Singapore we get Visas on Arrivals as Australian PRs and Indian Nationals. 

Not really keen on the whole Singapore transit though- having said that, Our long transit time allows usa free Singapore 2 hour tour which is accesible from the airport itself. Intend to make use of it. 

Alos, heard CHANGI is voted one ofthe best airports to get stuck in


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey Jolu!!
> No we did not get the lables- they just started charging us!! - But checked with airlines and stuff - It should not be an issue - just take the Visa Grant with you.
> 
> We will be tansitting via Singapore and Amchi Mumbai.
> ...


Thanks for the info !!
The idea sounds interesting. Guess will keep Singapore Airlines in my radar.
Though my hidden wish was to go onboard the A380 which Emirates plies between Dubai and Australia. But that will have to wait now as current plans ask me to originate the Australia trip from India.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Thanks for the info !!
> The idea sounds interesting. Guess will keep Singapore Airlines in my radar.
> Though my hidden wish was to go onboard the A380 which Emirates plies between Dubai and Australia. But that will have to wait now as current plans ask me to originate the Australia trip from India.


Hey Jolu - that was our intention too - but with 5 tickets it proved way too pricey for us. 

We're flying Jet airways - It was the cheapest @ 1580KD/- return for all 5 of us - Economy. 

KWI_BOM_SIN_BNE_SIN_BOM_KWI


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey Jolu - that was our intention too - but with 5 tickets it proved way too pricey for us.
> 
> We're flying Jet airways - It was the cheapest @ 1580KD/- return for all 5 of us - Economy.
> 
> KWI_BOM_SIN_BNE_SIN_BOM_KWI


Yeah the price is a factor. But all the best my friend for the trip.
Whichever airline it is, travelling is always fun, especially when hopping aroud multiple ports 

Btw how much of a baggage allowance is Jet giving on these sectors ?


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

*Reply-Profession*



blacknight_81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are referring to Engineers Australia, I guess it only depends on kind of what you do. It usually helps if you are looking for jobs for government contracts etc.
> 
> By the way, what is your profession?


Dear Blacknight(I like your name),
I am structural engineer. Is it only for government jobs? I thought well I got an impression from LinKedIn that it"s good to have for job search as an engineer in general.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Yeah the price is a factor. But all the best my friend for the trip.
> Whichever airline it is, travelling is always fun, especially when hopping aroud multiple ports
> 
> Btw how much of a baggage allowance is Jet giving on these sectors ?


If you're flying permanently they have a more attractive baggage limit - i think 40kgs. 
Otherwise its 30 +7.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hi*

I've been busy trying to wind up with my work here. I had got the grant in Feb and will be moving to India end of this month before making the big move next month from India. 

Good to see some folks have got their PRs and some have applied. Congrats to all of you and wishing a speedy process for the applications in progress.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> I've been busy trying to wind up with my work here. I had got the grant in Feb and will be moving to India end of this month before making the big move next month from India.
> 
> Good to see some folks have got their PRs and some have applied. Congrats to all of you and wishing a speedy process for the applications in progress.


Thanks. All the best for the move !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Joseph,
I am sorry dear, we already left Kuwait. I thought my post would help with some basic info. I've really tried to put down all the info I got. I am right now in Melbourne and its really a nightmare out here so not in a position to reply or provide info right now.

Sorry and all the best with your plans.


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,
Can you please write in detail as how is it a nightmare in Melbourne? and what is your timeline. Thanks.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Landing and first few weeks in Melbourne*

@Joseph. R

We are a bit more settled in now. Ask your questions away and I will try to answer them as best as I can.


@IashSmash . Here you go

Timeline - 

ACS applied - 13 Mar 2012, ACS result 13 April 2012, IELTS 12-May-2012, GSM175 Applied = 02-June-2012, Case officer allocated 14- Aug-2012, Meds submitted End of August, PCC submitted End of January Visa Grant - 21- Feb 2013, Landing in Melbourne - 16-May-2013

Here's our story so far and I will explain what i mean by nightmare. Packed our bags and made the move from India . Travelled on Silkair. Cochin - Singapore - Melbourne. Took the flight option to land in the morning. Allowed weight per person for first time to Australia 40kg + 7kg handbaggage + laptops. Even then had lot of additional stuff. Sent in additional two bags cargo as unaccompanied baggage. Cost for 45 KG about 10000 INR and then had to pay 100dollars in Melbourne to clear it. 

Landed in Melbourne - Nice airport but nothing compared to Singapore airport. Spent a good hour trying to find where to buy a phone SIM. People are very helpful and friendly. Went to our accomodation by Taxi. One of the reason why its a nightmare for us is because we didn't do our homework of going to Australia properly. We were shocked by the cost of living and prices. The taxi from the airport cost 70 dollars and that's like 20 KD. We have been so used to prices in Kuwait that we failed to realise the world outside is much, much more expensive. Its been two three weeks only now and I've spent like what I budgeted initially for two months already. 

We had a temporary accomodation for 10 days about 80$ per night. We had to finalise a apartment in those 10 days or we would have to continue at that rate in the temporary accomodation and that would eat up more of our savings. We started asking around which areas in Melbourne are good and safe and in one- two days had finalised our areas to search. Started going through realestate.com.au and domain.com.au for rentals. Started going by tram as I wasn't confident of renting and driving in melbourne with all the trams going through the middle of the roads and not knowing where to park even though I took the Kuwait license and international license. If you can crack that going to rental inspections will be much more easier although rentals and parking is also expensive here.

We were going by trams (and sometimes taxis when we were running late )and we got frustrated when we missed our appointments. The appointments are like 10-15 min and they don't wait one minute extra. Prices for apartments are crazy. we budgeted something like 300-400 per week for a decent 1 Bedroom or 2 bedroom in the areas we were looking for. Some of the apartments are shoddy or in bad looking areas although in pictures online they look great. Some rental companies asked us to pay bond and 1 year in advance to secure the lease, while others asked us to show funds abroad, Others told us the decision will be taken after a week. Others told us sorry its been given to another applicant. Job applications were not yet started full fledged by this time because this nightmare of housing had to be sorted out. We tried searching again and we felt its close to impossible to get to these inspections in time and back and finalising it in a week. So we took the easy way out and finally started searching in those sites and gumtree for shared apartments. We inspected a few and finally after a couple of days finalised on one of them. Was expensive like 300 per week for sharing but we don't have to worry about furnishing the apartment and that is a nightmare when you compare Australian prices to Kuwait prices for appliances. We have been spoilt by Xcite and Electrozan I guess. We are already missing them . Had to pay bond of 1 month and 1 month rent in advance and that itself was a big outgo. 

Moved in to the accommodation with a big relief and setup things. Started job applications in more earnest. Couple of weeks have gone by and its getting to be a nightmare because there are no calls from any recruiters. You think you have a killer resume and experience and nobody even blinks here. You are sitting at home on a computer applying applying writing cover letters, tweaking CVs. You call up recruiters to have a one on one discussion and they say go and apply on our website xyz.com.au. Its made me go crazy in just two weeks time. i am already regretting moving from a stable job in Kuwait to here where you don't know if you will get a job ever. You cannot go like in Kuwait with your CV to different offices. All the offices have the swipe card thingie and there's no receptionist or guard to accept and pass on your CV. You have to get a call from a recruiter or a company for a appointment or you continue sitting at home. There are many people we have met here who gave up waiting for their jobs and then started doing some odd jobs like working in Coles or driving taxis when the money ran out and then just continued that with no other option. We felt bad for them and fear this could be our fate if something doesn't click fast. We feel that Australia doesn't need any immigration any more if many of the skilled immigrants are having to skip their dreams and work in completely unrelated jobs. Groceries and trams just seem to eat up money when you are not working. If you are loaded with cash no problem Australia is the dream land. And if you get a job easily and quickly all the better. For us it was and is a nightmare because we didn't have enough cash in the first place and we don't have jobs yet. 

That's all for now. Need to continue focussing on the job hunt. Wish us luck and hopefully things will turn out to be better !!!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great post cdpothen!! I do hope you get a job soon !!! I have friends who moved from Kuwait to Oz - the wife started in a month's time and helped with the finances till hubs got a proper Engineering job in about 3 months time...all the best!!


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

2 weeks is nothing mate .. u need 2-3 months to settle down all the best


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

*Congrats & All the Best*



cdpothen said:


> @Joseph. R
> 
> We are a bit more settled in now. Ask your questions away and I will try to answer them as best as I can.
> 
> ...


Dear CDPOTHEN,
First of all thanks a lot for your detailed reply and giving us a better picture. You are right about finances and the job. But you have to be brave and keep trying. Can you work as a volunteer somewhere like in schools as long as you are out of job or maybe in TAFE. Well I think you must keep trying and you'll definitely get the job. Best wishes to you and your family:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dear Cdpothen,

Thanks for giving us such a broad picture. Actually we will also be coming to Sydney in a month's time and all the details have scared the hell out of me !! But I know this, if you are patient enough and keep trying harder, you will definitely get a job. It may not be completely as per your expectations but hopefully it will be in the same industry as you require and will provide you relief with funds. 

I wish you good luck and extend my prayers.


----------



## Cognos Man (Jan 31, 2013)

cdpothen;1189949
That's all for now. Need to continue focussing on the job hunt. Wish us luck and hopefully things will turn out to be better !!![/QUOTE said:


> Dear Cdpothen,
> 
> I highly admire your willingness to share ur story with us. I pray for your success and we all are looking towards it to stay motivated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snazme (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Joluwarrior,

I'm in the process of attesting my documents in Kuwait for ACS skills assessment. Did you get all your documents attested at the BLS international services? If not, mind telling me which ones were done where?



joluwarrior said:


> Excellent share !!
> For interested AU immigrants in Kuwait, this is fabulously useful. Thanks for your efforts in scripting down each and every detail.
> 
> I have routed my application through WWICS am waiting for my CO allocation and thereafter would have to take PCC for India and Kuwait and Medicals.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Snazme said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> I'm in the process of attesting my documents in Kuwait for ACS skills assessment. Did you get all your documents attested at the BLS international services? If not, mind telling me which ones were done where?


Hi Snazme - I went to the Australian Consulate here. They charged me almost 9KD / document ( I had atleast 18 documents to be certified) This was for AACA (Architects board) not sure about ACS. 
There are no notaries in Kuwait. I did approach a lawyer in court who said he would do it at 20KD / doc!!!!!
I chose the AU Consulate.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Snazme said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> I'm in the process of attesting my documents in Kuwait for ACS skills assessment. Did you get all your documents attested at the BLS international services? If not, mind telling me which ones were done where?


Hi Joluwarrior, 

Which documents you are trying to get attested? Remember if you have original documents (degrees etc.), you can simply scan them in colour and send it away. At least that's what I did but my assessment with EA and not ACS.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> Which documents you are trying to get attested? Remember if you have original documents (degrees etc.), you can simply scan them in colour and send it away. At least that's what I did but my assessment with EA and not ACS.


with AACA it was a requirement to certify all the copies of the originals - meaning the certifying authority physically saw the original doc and then signed on the copy saying it was as per the true and original doc. Scanning etc. were not options.


----------



## Snazme (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank a bunch Flames. It seems the Indian Embassy charges KD 3.250 for general attestation services. I need to check if they cover all documents in the process. What is interesting is Consulates/ Embassy find no mention in the list of authorities that can certify your documents as per the ACS list.





Flames123 said:


> Hi Snazme - I went to the Australian Consulate here. They charged me almost 9KD / document ( I had atleast 18 documents to be certified) This was for AACA (Architects board) not sure about ACS.
> There are no notaries in Kuwait. I did approach a lawyer in court who said he would do it at 20KD / doc!!!!!
> I chose the AU Consulate.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Snazme said:


> Thank a bunch Flames. It seems the Indian Embassy charges KD 3.250 for general attestation services. I need to check if they cover all documents in the process. What is interesting is Consulates/ Embassy find no mention in the list of authorities that can certify your documents as per the ACS list.


Is that so? 
Well, i lost a lot of money - didnt I?  
Had no idea Indian embassy did this sort of thing - well, will keep it in mind

Also, check your requirements instructions - the person signing had to give their contact no. etc. so that if the approving authority required they could call the person concerned to verify again that they infact signed these docs. 
I am not sure if these guidelines are applicable to your case. 
All the best!!


----------



## Snazme (Apr 27, 2013)

You are right about the signing with contact details bit. Since, ACS provides a wider range of options for certifying copies like dentists, pharmacists etc., I'll perhaps do a fair bit of hunting trying to identify a cheaper proposition. Congratulations for you Visa though! I hope all goes well for me too.

Cheers mate. 



Flames123 said:


> Is that so?
> Well, i lost a lot of money - didnt I?
> Had no idea Indian embassy did this sort of thing - well, will keep it in mind
> 
> ...


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> with AACA it was a requirement to certify all the copies of the originals - meaning the certifying authority physically saw the original doc and then signed on the copy saying it was as per the true and original doc. Scanning etc. were not options.


Apparently this guy did upload uncertified colour copies of the required documents to ACS...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sment-upload-certified-copies.html#post698271

It will be best to check with ACS directly perhaps?


----------



## Snazme (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,

The requirements changed post July 2012. This post is from January 2012 and people advising are from pre - skill select era. You might want to disregard this.

Cheers



blacknight_81 said:


> Apparently this guy did upload uncertified colour copies of the required documents to ACS...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sment-upload-certified-copies.html#post698271
> 
> It will be best to check with ACS directly perhaps?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Snazme said:


> Hi,
> 
> The requirements changed post July 2012. This post is from January 2012 and people advising are from pre - skill select era. You might want to disregard this.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you are correct. Following information from ACS clearly says the same:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Document-Checklist.pdf

Doesn't make sense though! 

Anyhow, if you people can get documents certified from your home country, that would be way cheaper for sure. It does not have to be done in Kuwait I believe.


----------



## jerryjovial (May 9, 2013)

It was so helpful thanks a lot,
I work with servers like citrix, outlook, and so on.
ACS what kiind of test it is, Is it technical question can we clear it with ease please advice


----------



## josann (May 11, 2013)

jins09 said:


> Dear Cdpothen,
> 
> Thanks for giving us such a broad picture. Actually we will also be coming to Sydney in a month's time and all the details have scared the hell out of me !! But I know this, if you are patient enough and keep trying harder, you will definitely get a job. It may not be completely as per your expectations but hopefully it will be in the same industry as you require and will provide you relief with funds.
> 
> I wish you good luck and extend my prayers.


Wish you good luck jins09 !! Keep us posted. God bless.

Ann


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Snazme said:


> You are right about the signing with contact details bit. Since, ACS provides a wider range of options for certifying copies like dentists, pharmacists etc., I'll perhaps do a fair bit of hunting trying to identify a cheaper proposition. Congratulations for you Visa though! I hope all goes well for me too.
> 
> Cheers mate.


May I know whether u have any attestation here in kwt or in india?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

For the folks who wanted to know about attestation of my documents, my agent got them done for me.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst in Australia. Took nearly six - seven months and had been struggling finances and was doing a casual job at a Indian restaurant and thanks to God everything has worked out. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats great news!! All the very best!!!


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Good news, congratulations!!!


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

so guys what the update who else is on what process from kuwait,
my details are on my signature, every one from kuwait please update your status here.


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

People who needs yo get their documents notorized can contact me. I can help get all the documents notorized within a weeks time as I was in Kuwait but presently in India with good lawyer in contact

Charges...
1000 inr + 100 inr / page + courier


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> Which documents you are trying to get attested? Remember if you have original documents (degrees etc.), you can simply scan them in colour and send it away. At least that's what I did but my assessment with EA and not ACS.


As much as I know, EA doesn't have online submission option; you have to send hard copy application and document attestation is a MUST.

Please elaborate on how you applied online with colored scans ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Black Eagle said:


> As much as I know, EA doesn't have online submission option; you have to send hard copy application and document attestation is a MUST.
> 
> Please elaborate on how you applied online with colored scans ? Thanks in advance.


Yes, I am sorry, you are right, you have to send initial application via post only. It was followup documents I sent online. 

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst in Australia. Took nearly six - seven months and had been struggling finances and was doing a casual job at a Indian restaurant and thanks to God everything has worked out. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


Congrats bro... I am also planning to move to AUS soon .if you don't mind can u please share your key technologies? I am also IT professional with 9 yrs exp in .Net technologies... Mainly into C# and winforms and WCF.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> *UAE PCC from Kuwait.*
> 
> Step 1:- When you get a request letter at the Australian consulate for Kuwait PCC, ask for UAE as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Rad, 

I am not sure if you still visit forum but it will be great if you can tell what kind of letter you got from UAE embassy? I went there today with request letter from Australian embassy, and all they gave me was a simple Application form, although I asked them for a letter for MOI...

Is that what you got from them as well?


----------



## Cognos Man (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi blacknight,

Unfortunately, UAE embassy guys are not very keen to help and so is MOI guys. I'll tell you what I did.

After getting unsatisfactory answer from UAE emb, I went to finger print dept in dajeej and asked them to give me two things. One was character cert from Kuwait and other finger prints for Dubai. They happily took 2 sets of pic and Australian letter from me. But later on I got only one certificate with finger prints at the back (stamped). 

They told me character certificate is in front and finger prints are at back use it in whatever way you want. It confused hell out of me and I went to Dubai and got everything done in 3 days. I wasted money on OZ letter, foreign affair stamp and UAE embassy stamp (7+5+10).

If you can't travel here is my suggestion:
Don't spend two OZ letter, give them one and ask for character certif with finger prints.
Scan your character certificate for email purpose then get the finger print attested by foreign affair and give it to UAE embassy for processing. You may or may not need OZ letter. This may take 3 or months.

Best of luck



blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Rad,
> 
> I am not sure if you still visit forum but it will be great if you can tell what kind of letter you got from UAE embassy? I went there today with request letter from Australian embassy, and all they gave me was a simple Application form, although I asked them for a letter for MOI...
> 
> Is that what you got from them as well?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cognos Man said:


> Hi blacknight,
> 
> Unfortunately, UAE embassy guys are not very keen to help and so is MOI guys. I'll tell you what I did.
> 
> ...


Hi Cognos Man,

Thank you for detailed post. 

I have two questions now:

1. I went to Dajeej last week, gave them Australian embassy letter with photograph and passport copies etc. He kept everything and gave me a receipt with reference number and asked me to come back in 1 week. He never took any finger prints! and that's the thing which is confusing me now. 

May be they will ask me to do finger print when I will go back to get the certificate? or they just take it from the system...not sure about that.

2. Once I get this PCC and finger prints from Dajeej, I will scan the PCC side of it and sent it to my CO. For UAE, I would still need to get it attested by Kuwait foreign office and UAE embassy, even If I'll go myself to UAE, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## niamch (Oct 5, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Cognos Man, Thank you for detailed post. I have two questions now: 1. I went to Dajeej last week, gave them Australian embassy letter with photograph and passport copies etc. He kept everything and gave me a receipt with reference number and asked me to come back in 1 week. He never took any finger prints! and that's the thing which is confusing me now. May be they will ask me to do finger print when I will go back to get the certificate? or they just take it from the system...not sure about that. 2. Once I get this PCC and finger prints from Dajeej, I will scan the PCC side of it and sent it to my CO. For UAE, I would still need to get it attested by Kuwait foreign office and UAE embassy, even If I'll go myself to UAE, please correct me if I am wrong.


This is strange. We got it done last year and they took our finger scan.


----------



## Cognos Man (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Blacknight,

Sorry for late response.

1- Strange! I did it not so long ago and they took fingerprints for both my wife and me. They took it using machine installed there. I think you should explicitly request for fingerprints.

2- If you go to UAE. You don’t need anything from Kuwait. Make sure to take following:
a) Your photograph (if I remember correctly) & Passport
b) Your passport page, which shows the earlier residence of UAE
c) Most important: when you arrive at UAE airport they will give you yellow/red visa paper. Take this with you.
4) I think 225 AED.

But make sure to check their latest requirements from their website. I submitted request on Sunday, and they gave me on Tuesday. It is that fast.




blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Cognos Man,
> 
> Thank you for detailed post.
> 
> ...


----------



## niamch (Oct 5, 2012)

blacknight_81 said:


> Hi Cognos Man, Thank you for detailed post. I have two questions now: 1. I went to Dajeej last week, gave them Australian embassy letter with photograph and passport copies etc. He kept everything and gave me a receipt with reference number and asked me to come back in 1 week. He never took any finger prints! and that's the thing which is confusing me now. May be they will ask me to do finger print when I will go back to get the certificate? or they just take it from the system...not sure about that. 2. Once I get this PCC and finger prints from Dajeej, I will scan the PCC side of it and sent it to my CO. For UAE, I would still need to get it attested by Kuwait foreign office and UAE embassy, even If I'll go myself to UAE, please correct me if I am wrong.


Hello, we were asked to resubmit our police reports as earlier reports are no longer valid after one year. We went to Dajeej and the officer told me that they don't need finger scan and photo, and to collect the reports after 10 days.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

niamch said:


> Hello, we were asked to resubmit our police reports as earlier reports are no longer valid after one year. We went to Dajeej and the officer told me that they don't need finger scan and photo, and to collect the reports after 10 days.


Hi, 

Yes they don't do finger prints anymore. I went back twice to check for my certificate and they always asked me to come back...eventually visiting third time (2 weeks+) I stood infront of the desk while he checked and I pointed my certificate to be picked! (they got reference number wrong!!)

Anyhow, since I need the finger prints for UAE PCC, I asked the guy (original guy who took the application) for it. He sent me to the other guy (who sits right next to the door on left) for the prints. I asked him, and he kept me waiting for an hour! eventually stood up and took my card and asked me to do the finger prints on the back of the PCC ( do not forget to take hand sanitizer or loads of tissues to clean your fingers).

I scanned and sent it to immi department. Then I got it stamped by foreign affairs office and later by UAE embassy and have sent it to my friend in UAE for PCC.


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

Hello guys,

I read almost every bit of this forum. Quiet helpful I must say.

I am thinking of moving to either Australlia or Canada. Anyway, I read you guys applied and how the application process went and all.

But, my MAIN question is "What type of visa did you apply for?" 
Did you have a job offer?
If not, then what type of visa did you go for?

I have a B.A in English lang and literature with 5 years experience in teaching English to both elementary and university level ESL students. 

So? What visa should I apply for?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

ummimi said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I read almost every bit of this forum. Quiet helpful I must say.
> 
> ...


This thread mainly discusses immigration visas which means visa without job offer. Please google visa sub-class 189 and 190 to get more insight in to this route. If you then have any questions, post it to relevant thread in the forum.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Great thread for us aspiring OZ expats in Kuwait..

I have reached a point where my medicals have to be completed. I have chosen Hadi clinic, thanks to the info given by the OP. But the prices quotes by them are insane. I mean, it is almost 120 KWD per head to get all the required checks done. The same checks in, lets say, India cost about 30 KWD per head.. 

Does anyone have any comments on this or any suggestions of a more economical place?

Regards,
ARM


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

ARM_0112 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Great thread for us aspiring OZ expats in Kuwait..
> 
> ...


Make a trip to Dubai! you won't save much but at least you can consider your trip free of charge


Or wait till you are visiting home (e.g. India).


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> Make a trip to Dubai! you won't save much but at least you can consider your trip free of charge
> 
> 
> Or wait till you are visiting home (e.g. India).


Haha... Not a bad idea, considering a Dubai trip is on my mind..

But how much does it cost there, any idea?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

ARM_0112 said:


> Haha... Not a bad idea, considering a Dubai trip is on my mind..
> 
> But how much does it cost there, any idea?


Way cheaper, 1/3rd cost.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> Way cheaper, 1/3rd cost.



Jeez, Thanks Blacknight... 

Appreciate your response..


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

ARM_0112 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Great thread for us aspiring OZ expats in Kuwait..
> 
> ...


Yes, their prices are crazy.....
I have done the examinations recently. The huge amount comes from a charge called "System charge" because they moved from paper to online, which is 61 KD/head!
Any way, in Kuwait you don't have another choice. However, you can save some money in the HIV test. You can ask the Dr. to forward you to the ministry of Health, and this will reduce the cost from 20 KD/head to 5 KD/head, as well as the processing time from 10 days to 3 days
I hope this will help you a little


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

bluesand4 said:


> Yes, their prices are crazy.....
> I have done the examinations recently. The huge amount comes from a charge called "System charge" because they moved from paper to online, which is 61 KD/head!
> Any way, in Kuwait you don't have another choice. However, you can save some money in the HIV test. You can ask the Dr. to forward you to the ministry of Health, and this will reduce the cost from 20 KD/head to 5 KD/head, as well as the processing time from 10 days to 3 days
> I hope this will help you a little


Thank You bluesand4. What was the cost per head?

Isn't it possible to get the tests done at, say Apollo Hospital, and then courier the results over to the CO?

61 KD charge for updating on the system is preposterous!!!!


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thank You bluesand4. What was the cost per head?
> 
> Isn't it possible to get the tests done at, say Apollo Hospital, and then courier the results over to the CO?
> 
> 61 KD charge for updating on the system is preposterous!!!!


1) The total will be 101 KD in Al Hadi clinic + 5 KD in the ministry

2) No, you can't do the examination anywhere else than Hadi clinic. It is the only approved clinic by the DIBP


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys,

Just finished my medicals a couple of days ago. Wanted to update you all about Virology lab for HIV test.

Firstly, they have moved to Hawalli clinic, beside Hawalli park on Tunisia Street. It is very close to Dar Al Shifa hospital and is easy to find on google maps.

Secondly, they need a 5 KD stamp on the letter u receive from HADI hospital(it is now the ONLY place in Kuwait where you can get your medicals done). Make sure to purchase a 5KD stamp from any governmental office as they do not have a box at the lab. I was left running around hawalli at 7:30 in the morning like a man possessed, looking for a stamp dispensing machine!!! 

Hope you guys can avoid this hassle and be prepared..

Cheers,
ARM..


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

cdpothen said:


> Online Application
> Prepared all the information and applied online. You have to be prepared with a lot of information especially where you were in the last 10 years and a creditcard which has enough limit. Even if you have the limit, it sometimes rejects particular cards because banks in the middle east restrict the cards from making international transactions. We saved the application and had to try with two different cards before we were able to apply.
> 
> Got a checklist from DIAC in email and also another one on the site and both request for different list of documents so was a bit confused.
> ...





Dears , 

i am planning to apply for australian visa online , and first i am going to get my paper certified , where i can get my paper ( original and copy ) certified in kuwait?


please help .


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,


It says on the Kuwait PCC that it is valid for 3 months.

Is this going to be a problem? 

Regards..


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

ARM_0112 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> It says on the Kuwait PCC that it is valid for 3 months.
> ...


No it is not a problem with DIBP.


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

dear all , 

i am planning to submit my paper for the ACS to be assessed , where i can my get my paper certified in kuwait before submit !!! please advise ....


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

like_no_other87 said:


> dear all ,
> 
> i am planning to submit my paper for the ACS to be assessed , where i can my get my paper certified in kuwait before submit !!! please advise ....


I did all my documents certification in the Australian Embassy, you need to call for an appointment beforehand, address/phone number are below, good luck!

Dar Al-Awadi Complex (12th floor), 
Ahmed Al-Jaber Street, 
Sharq, Kuwait

Telephone : +965 2232 2422


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

like_no_other87 said:


> dear all ,
> 
> i am planning to submit my paper for the ACS to be assessed , where i can my get my paper certified in kuwait before submit !!! please advise ....


If you are applying online, and you have coloured scanned copies, I don't think you will need attestation.


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> If you are applying online, and you have coloured scanned copies, I don't think you will need attestation.



Dear , 

yes i am trying to apply online thats why i am asking where do i need to certified the document ? even the original one is coloured do i need to do the same !!


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

for ACS you need to certify all docs (even colored docs) prior to online submission, later on for evisa application you dont need to certify colored documents, color scan is enough...


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

like_no_other87 said:


> Dear ,
> 
> yes i am trying to apply online thats why i am asking where do i need to certified the document ? even the original one is coloured do i need to do the same !!


If you HAVE to get them attested, book appointment with Australian consulate. They charge KWD 7 per page. Otherwise, if you can, get them attested in your home country, i am sure it will work out cheaper.


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

redgrape said:


> for ACS you need to certify all docs (even colored docs) prior to online submission, later on for evisa application you dont need to certify colored documents, color scan is enough...




Dears , 

if i am applying from Kuwait and all of my paper certified from my home country Jordan from the the Ministry of Foreign Affairs from Jordan is that will be sufficient or do i need to do something else !!!

Thanks


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

like_no_other87 said:


> Dears ,
> 
> if i am applying from Kuwait and all of my paper certified from my home country Jordan from the the Ministry of Foreign Affairs from Jordan is that will be sufficient or do i need to do something else !!!
> 
> Thanks


Check ACS guidelines for attestation. They have specific requirements as in who can actually attest your documents. In my opinion, Ministry of Foreign affair will not be sufficient. Usually you need a lawyer or notary public official to attest.


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> If you HAVE to get them attested, book appointment with Australian consulate. They charge KWD 7 per page. Otherwise, if you can, get them attested in your home country, i am sure it will work out cheaper.




if i got the document certified in my home country from AU embassy and apply from kuwait do i need to add any verification since i am submitting from kuwait , i.e. stamp from any kuwait authority !


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

like_no_other87 said:


> if i got the document certified in my home country from AU embassy and apply from kuwait do i need to add any verification since i am submitting from kuwait , i.e. stamp from any kuwait authority !


no need to have it ceritified again just because you are applying from Kuwait, after all, the ACS assessment application is done online, and the documents you need to submit are for sure from different countries/sources.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

redgrape said:


> no need to have it ceritified again just because you are applying from Kuwait, after all, the ACS assessment application is done online, and the documents you need to submit are for sure from different countries/sources.


I agree with redgrape.


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear all , 

for the ACS reference letter , are they going to contact the Employer ! reason i am asking , i have one work experience with Ex-company and they are not exist any more , so in case they contact them how it will work !!!

Thanks


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

like_no_other87 said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> for the ACS reference letter , are they going to contact the Employer ! reason i am asking , i have one work experience with Ex-company and they are not exist any more , so in case they contact them how it will work !!!
> 
> Thanks


They have their own ways. They can still verify the company if it existedHow are you going to provide reference letter by them since they have closed? If you provide a letter from colleague they may contact him/her


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sam2304 said:


> They have their own ways. They can still verify the company if it existedHow are you going to provide reference letter by them since they have closed? If you provide a letter from colleague they may contact him/her


Dear , 

i have the reference letter long time , the reason i left the company is they are going to close :confused2::confused2:

i took the reference letter in advance and it is now 3 years after company closing 

thanks


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

like_no_other87 said:


> Dear ,
> 
> i have the reference letter long time , the reason i left the company is they are going to close :confused2::confused2:
> 
> ...


If you have any further questions, do post it here or send me a private message. Good luck!


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

Does the PCC issued from Kuwait need to be certified/attested from Kuwait Foreign Office as well?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

imtiazmt said:


> Does the PCC issued from Kuwait need to be certified/attested from Kuwait Foreign Office as well?


No, if you colour scan it and upload it online.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> No, if you colour scan it and upload it online.


thanks..


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

imtiazmt said:


> Does the PCC issued from Kuwait need to be certified/attested from Kuwait Foreign Office as well?




what is this PCC ??? can someone explain !!!


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

like_no_other87 said:


> imtiazmt said:
> 
> 
> > Does the PCC issued from Kuwait need to be certified/attested from Kuwait Foreign Office as well?
> ...


Police clearance certificate


----------



## coffeeking (Aug 12, 2013)

*MOH - Blood Test Location*



ARM_0112 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just finished my medicals a couple of days ago. Wanted to update you all about Virology lab for HIV test.
> 
> ...


ARM, 

Thanks for this post. I read the very first and second posts in this thread and went about finding the place to find out it had been relocated. Just read your post after coming back and now plan to go to new place. 

Will re-validate your information. 

Regards.


----------



## like_no_other87 (Sep 14, 2014)

dears ,

i have question regarding the point test , there is other factor part which include ( Credentialled community language ) my mother tongue language is Arabic i will get this points ot it is something else i need to do to get them !!


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Credentialed community language points*



like_no_other87 said:


> dears ,
> 
> i have question regarding the point test , there is other factor part which include ( Credentialled community language ) my mother tongue language is Arabic i will get this points ot it is something else i need to do to get them !!


You may able to get points but you have to pass a NAATI test for this purpose.

Have a look at:

http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/CCLP_brochure.pdf


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi 

I would like to know what are the charges for getting the medical tests done at Hadi Clinic? and also fees for Kuwait PCC?


ANZSCO 221214- Auditor | VETASSESS applied 22-10-14| VETASSESS positive 26-02-15| IELTS 14-03-15| IELTS result Band 7.5 27-03-15| EOI 189 (65p): 02-04-15| Invitation: 10-04-15| Indian PCC 17-04-15 | Medical and Kuwait PCC in process


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

adds85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to know what are the charges for getting the medical tests done at Hadi Clinic? and also fees for Kuwait PCC?
> 
> ...


why don't you just give them a call? I suppose its around 100 KD

there is no fees for PCC


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello guys,

Has anyone translated the government provided Immunization certificate?
If so then please give me details as to where and how.

Regards,
ARM


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anyone translated the government provided Immunization certificate?
> If so then please give me details as to where and how.
> ...


I would like to receive the same information as well. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

taz_mt said:


> I would like to receive the same information as well. any help would be appreciated.


I just called Aalaa translation company in Murgab.

They said they can provide one in english following which we would need an attestation from MOFA..


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> I just called Aalaa translation company in Murgab.
> 
> They said they can provide one in english following which we would need an attestation from MOFA..


wouldn't the translation require some kind of endorsement from MoH as well?


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, I wont be going for one as it is only a translation of the original document.

All they want are the dates, which is available in the translated document.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Experienced Friends,
Can someone clarify my queries?

1. Should we take our original passport to criminal evidence department for PCC?
2. Should we submit original passport until we collect good conduct certificate?
3. I want to collect my wife's good conduct certificate, because she will not be available in Kuwait. Is that possible?

Regards
Sribha


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

sribha said:


> Experienced Friends,
> Can someone clarify my queries?
> 
> 1. Should we take our original passport to criminal evidence department for PCC?
> ...


Hi

1) you will have to take origina passport and civil ID and their copies to apply for Good conduct certificate. You both will hva eto go in person to apply since they will take pictures and finger prints.
2) Passport will not be submitted till you get the certificate.
3) they will give you a slip for each certificate that needs to be collected.(one for you and one for your wife). carry these two slips whne you go to collect the certificate. You wife need not come for this. (my wife collected my certificate and hers when I was not in Kuwait) You may carry a copy of your wife's passport, just in case.

Hope this answers your query.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

adds85 said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) you will have to take origina passport and civil ID and their copies to apply for Good conduct certificate. You both will hva eto go in person to apply since they will take pictures and finger prints.
> 2) Passport will not be submitted till you get the certificate.
> ...


Thank a bunch for clarifying in detail Adds.

How long they take to issue the certificate?


Regards,
Sribha


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

sribha said:


> Thank a bunch for clarifying in detail Adds.
> 
> How long they take to issue the certificate?
> 
> ...


Hi

They took about 5 working days to give the certificate. Also i forgot to mention, you will need to take a letter from the Australian Consulate (Dar Al Awadi Tower Sharq) before you go to the ministry to apply for PCC. For this letter you will have to take a print out of your invitation letter along with copies of passports.

All the best.


----------



## noil_oomman (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anybody share there experiences of getting Indian PCC from Kuwait??


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

adds85 said:


> Hi
> 
> They took about 5 working days to give the certificate. Also i forgot to mention, you will need to take a letter from the Australian Consulate (Dar Al Awadi Tower Sharq) before you go to the ministry to apply for PCC. For this letter you will have to take a print out of your invitation letter along with copies of passports.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you Adds.

I have received PCC request letter from Australian immigration department. Would that be sufficient for requesting Kuwait PCC?

Regards,
Sribha


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

noil_oomman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody share there experiences of getting Indian PCC from Kuwait??


Hi Oomman,
Please get form No. 2 from embassy/typing center/embassy services by Cox travels (They have offices in Fahaheel, Sharq, Abbasiya).

Fill the forms, attach only one passport size photo in plain background. Submit the form, with one copy of civil ID, passport copy including resident page and if u have request from the country for which u want to apply PCC in the Cox office.

You should be able to collect the PCC from the same Cox office after 3 days. It will be done in 3 days if police verification was completed when passport was issued to you.


----------



## noil_oomman (Feb 21, 2015)

sribha said:


> Hi Oomman,
> Please get form No. 2 from embassy/typing center/embassy services by Cox travels (They have offices in Fahaheel, Sharq, Abbasiya).
> 
> Fill the forms, attach only one passport size photo in plain background. Submit the form, with one copy of civil ID, passport copy including resident page and if u have request from the country for which u want to apply PCC in the Cox office.
> ...


Thanks sribha.


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

sribha said:


> Thank you Adds.
> 
> I have received PCC request letter from Australian immigration department. Would that be sufficient for requesting Kuwait PCC?
> 
> ...


Yes that should be enough... also suggest you to carry copies of passport, civil ID and 2 photos.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

adds85 said:


> Yes that should be enough... also suggest you to carry copies of passport, civil ID and 2 photos.


H Adds,
Unfortunately, the guy who was at crime investigation department did not convince that the request letter (from DIBS) what I showed it to him wasnt downloaded from internet. He asked me to bring the letter from Australian embassy, I took appointment for tomorrow 9AM through telephone for getting PCC request letter.

They should be giving the letter when I meet them tomorrow right? 

I have to carry the letter to Dajeej tomorrow to apply for PCC. 

Else, I have to change my wife's travel plans :-(

Regards,
Sribha


----------



## noil_oomman (Feb 21, 2015)

sribha said:


> H Adds,
> Unfortunately, the guy who was at crime investigation department did not convince that the request letter (from DIBS) what I showed it to him wasnt downloaded from internet. He asked me to bring the letter from Australian embassy, I took appointment for tomorrow 9AM through telephone for getting PCC request letter.
> 
> They should be giving the letter when I meet them tomorrow right?
> ...


Sribha- If I may ask are you through with medicals??


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

noil_oomman said:


> Sribha- If I may ask are you through with medicals??


I did my medicals on 23rd June. CO requested me to provide PCC on 13th July. As I didnt receive any medical related request from CO, I am not sure whether I can assume that my medicals are OK.


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

sribha said:


> H Adds,
> Unfortunately, the guy who was at crime investigation department did not convince that the request letter (from DIBS) what I showed it to him wasnt downloaded from internet. He asked me to bring the letter from Australian embassy, I took appointment for tomorrow 9AM through telephone for getting PCC request letter.
> 
> They should be giving the letter when I meet them tomorrow right?
> ...


Yeah the consulate gives the letter the same day...they might ask you to wait for 20 odd minutes... you and your wife both will have to go to the consulate for this....


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

adds85 said:


> Yeah the consulate gives the letter the same day...they might ask you to wait for 20 odd minutes... you and your wife both will have to go to the consulate for this....


Thanks Adds.

I dont have a copy of my EOI invitation letter with me. But, I have a copy of the PCC request letter from immigration department. Should that be sufficient at Australian embassy?


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

sribha said:


> Thanks Adds.
> 
> I dont have a copy of my EOI invitation letter with me. But, I have a copy of the PCC request letter from immigration department. Should that be sufficient at Australian embassy?


I am not quite sure how it will work without the invitation letter buddy... How come you didnt get the letter?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

adds85 said:


> I am not quite sure how it will work without the invitation letter buddy... How come you didnt get the letter?



My agent in Australia has the invitation letter. I have asked him to send it to me today. I am not sure, whether I will receive it before my appointment time. But, I have received email from skillselect that I have been invited for lodging visa 189.


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

sribha said:


> My agent in Australia has the invitation letter. I have asked him to send it to me today. I am not sure, whether I will receive it before my appointment time. But, I have received email from skillselect that I have been invited for lodging visa 189.


oh ok..i hope you receive the invitation letter then,,, all the best ..


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

The invitation email from skillselect is enough. Print a copy and take it with you to the embassy. Also original passports for you and spouse. If you dont have original passport, then passport copy and original civil Id.




sribha said:


> My agent in Australia has the invitation letter. I have asked him to send it to me today. I am not sure, whether I will receive it before my appointment time. But, I have received email from skillselect that I have been invited for lodging visa 189.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

saz82 said:


> The invitation email from skillselect is enough. Print a copy and take it with you to the embassy. Also original passports for you and spouse. If you dont have original passport, then passport copy and original civil Id.


Thank you Saz.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

adds85 said:


> oh ok..i hope you receive the invitation letter then,,, all the best ..


Thank you Adds.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys 

Anyone know if employment verification is done for applications from Kuwait (with Kuwait employment history). And if they are done, who does them? I know the Embassy here doesnt do them because they have nothing to do with immigration or visas.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I am not sure whether immigration dept verified my employment history. In case if they want, CO will call the company directly.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to Adds and Saz. We have applied Kuwait PCC today. The guy asked me to come after 10 days.
Should I really wait for 10 days or can try before that.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

We went after 10 days but the issue date on our PCC was a week before. Try by Monday, if not then after 10 days.



sribha said:


> Thanks to Adds and Saz. We have applied Kuwait PCC today. The guy asked me to come after 10 days.
> Should I really wait for 10 days or can try before that.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

saz82 said:


> We went after 10 days but the issue date on our PCC was a week before. Try by Monday, if not then after 10 days.


I have collected our Kuwait PCCs yesterday and submitted to the department today through our agent.

Thanks Adds and Saz for your help.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

saz82 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Anyone know if employment verification is done for applications from Kuwait (with Kuwait employment history). And if they are done, who does them? I know the Embassy here doesnt do them because they have nothing to do with immigration or visas.


Embassy of Australia in UAE does the verification. They might call you, and the references that you have provided.

Employment verification is not always done. Its random.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line. 

I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.

I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.

Received grants after 40 mins of the call. 
Quick time lines: 
Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
Did medicals on 23rd June
Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
Talked to CO: 5th Aug
Grant: 5th Aug


----------



## noil_oomman (Feb 21, 2015)

sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> 
> ...



Congrats & Best wishes.
May i know what is the initial entry date for your grant?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

noil_oomman said:


> Congrats & Best wishes.
> May i know what is the initial entry date for your grant?


it 24th June 2016.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

*Kuwait Vs Australia*

I would like to thank people who supported me in this thread during my process of getting grant. 

I am working in Kuwait as an engineer and wife is a specialist doctor. We are having pretty descent life in Kuwait, except the common issues we face as expatriates and discrimination at both our work places. 

I have PR granted couple of days ago. I would like know whether moving to Oz will be beneficial to us.

Will it be worth to move to Australia in a longer run?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sribha said:


> I would like to thank people who supported me in this thread during my process of getting grant.
> 
> I am working in Kuwait as an engineer and wife is a specialist doctor. We are having pretty descent life in Kuwait, except the common issues we face as expatriates and discrimination at both our work places.
> 
> ...


You should look for employment opportunities for yourself and wife in Australia. As a doctor she may not be able to practice immediately. Job market in general is also gloomy right now. You may want to consider the job prospects for your occupation. 

If you are financially well placed where you are, you should really do a good analysis of what you will gain after moving to Oz.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

evangelist said:


> You should look for employment opportunities for yourself and wife in Australia. As a doctor she may not be able to practice immediately. Job market in general is also gloomy right now. You may want to consider the job prospects for your occupation.
> 
> If you are financially well placed where you are, you should really do a good analysis of what you will gain after moving to Oz.


Thanks for your response Evangelist. I have sometime to decide and trying to collect the details to start my analysis.

Could you share the details about pros and cons in Australia if you know?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

To me, the most important thing to me is the fact that I will have a better lifestyle and a secure future in terms of retirement, etc. Freedom of travel is important too. And with regards to discrimination, the difference is that in Australia you can speak up about it without fearing deportation, etc. Good free education and getting what you pay for in taxes are all motivations for us to move. I love Kuwait. I was born and raised here. I have so many memories and so many friends here. But if I lose my job I will be kicked out. Our home countries cannot offer us security and with everything that is happening in the region we want to get away. So all of this, compared with sacrificing by downgrading my current job level right now seems okay. Small price to pay for many good things that outweigh the cons.





sribha said:


> I would like to thank people who supported me in this thread during my process of getting grant.
> 
> I am working in Kuwait as an engineer and wife is a specialist doctor. We are having pretty descent life in Kuwait, except the common issues we face as expatriates and discrimination at both our work places.
> 
> ...


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

sribha said:


> I would like to thank people who supported me in this thread during my process of getting grant.
> 
> I am working in Kuwait as an engineer and wife is a specialist doctor. We are having pretty descent life in Kuwait, except the common issues we face as expatriates and discrimination at both our work places.
> 
> ...


Can't believe you are asking these questions AFTER going through a LONG immigration proces... Try to think reasons why you initially applied for PR? Do a quick check on 'seek' to find out if there are any vacancies related to you job occupuation. Check glassdoor and paycale websites for relative salaries. 

Also, please initiate a new thread for these queries and leave this one IMMIGRATION from KUWAIT only. This will help new entrants to find out information quickly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for your providing your opinions Saz & Blacknight.

My situation was different when I started the process and in the middle as I already spent a lot of time and money on this, didnt want to stop processing it.

Now, after exploring for the last few days, I am inclined to move there. Will do some more research on the job opportunities and decide.


----------



## ShahidEk (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello 
Your post is very helpful to all ,need a clarification 
I am an Indian national ,how can I settle my family in Australia and keep working in Kuwait,under which category to apply for immigration 
I am married and having two kids aged 9 and 12 years
Please advise your expert comments
Best wishes


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Shahid,

I am not sure if there is a separate visa that allows you to do that. 

I think you could either have your wife and kids apply initially for a PR without you on the application and have the family move over and then apply a PR for yourself at a later date

Or

Apply for PR for everyone and then keep travelling in between or take Resident Return Visa for maintaining your PR visa while working in Kuwait. 



ShahidEk said:


> Hello
> Your post is very helpful to all ,need a clarification
> I am an Indian national ,how can I settle my family in Australia and keep working in Kuwait,under which category to apply for immigration
> I am married and having two kids aged 9 and 12 years
> ...


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

i need to contact you for some information. are you still in kuwait ?


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Cdpothen,

can we apply for PCC from MOI for USA & Kuwait at the same time ? or need to go on different days ? thanks


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Inspiration 
You wanted to mention USA and Australia? If yes, you should be able to do on the same day at MOI in Dajeej area.

Srini


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

sribha said:


> Hi Inspiration
> You wanted to mention USA and Australia? If yes, you should be able to do on the same day at MOI in Dajeej area.
> 
> Srini


Hey Sribha,

I would like to have some more information regarding details on PCC. Is there anyway, I can connect with you ? Thanks


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello,

I went to dajeej office for finerprints. My finger prints are done but there are two concerns

1. There is a leave blank section on the right side of the form. The guy in the office had stamped over there. Even though, i told him that it is not required at that side, yet he insisted that he knows that and do in all of the forms.

2. Secondly, he did it very fast and I can observe that my fingers were not complete rolled. is it going to be a problem ?

it would be great if i can find a sample one so I dont have to risk it. The comparison will let me decide if i shall go with a new one. Please advise. thanks


----------



## bab786 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dear All Friend, 

Thanks a lot for owner of this group. It is very helpful to apply by yourself.
I started to use this group and collecting IMP documents to proceed with.

Thanks


----------



## kevinight_81 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Query*

Dear cdpothen,

Really happy to see this blog and i appreciate your initiative.

I guess you are in Australia now. 
Could you share your experiences of how it went once you reached Australia. 
How long does it take to find a job there.
Do you think it was a good decision to move from Kuwait to there. 
How is the working environment there and work culture compared to Kuwait and how do the employers and colleagues treat you being an Indian.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad to know that it still helps. Yes we are in Australia now. 

It wasn't a pleasant experience after reaching Australia. Documented some of my experience here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...state-ict-project-manager-subclass-190-a.html

How long does it take to get a job - depends on your luck and your specialty. Some get a job offshore and come. Most wait for anything between 3 months to 1 year to get a job. Some unlucky folks have had to be without work in their chosen field for long periods and then eventually give up and chose something else to make a living. Others have a backup plan and move back to their countries of origin.

Decision - very hard to take a call on that and it will be different for each person. We sometimes feel we did the right decision and sometimes feel we took a bad decision. I was getting like 500-600 KWD in Kuwait and wife could not work due to specific rules in Kuwait and we were just getting by. Here both of us can work which was very important for us. Though the salary here is double for us, a lot of it is eaten by tax plus you cannot have a easy life (meaning this does not allow you to go frequently to a restaurant or give stuff for dry cleaning or call folks to clean your place etc like in the Gulf)plus we face a lack of job security due to companies being unable to manage the high wage bills. Both of us have had to face redundancy/staff reduction situations at our employers in these few years since coming. If we lose our current jobs, we don't have the confidence we will get a job within a month or two or even six months even though we now have local experience. This is from our experience of applying for jobs and the response we get. 

We have seen people come here from the Middle east and return because they feel that their financial position is much better in the Middle East. We have also met people on the forum who are keen to come in spite of having good earnings in the Gulf due to other factors like being able to buy a home, greenery, the system and facilities, the schools etc. Depends really on what you are looking for in life and what your current situation is.

For us if we were earning something like 1200 -1500 kwd as a family in Kuwait and the wife was able to work, we would have been very happy in kuwait and wouldn't have bothered moving here. Here we get frustrated by what it means being here for the long term. Rents are high like around 400 per week for a 2 bedroom (I think rents in Kuwait are reaching the same level going by last years price increases)but so are property prices. To buy a decent home, you have to fork out 600K AUD which is approx 140K KWD and for most people that's a 20-30 year loan that you will not be able to payback while being unemployed. And the homes are funny fluffy homes with a little bit of exterior brick wall unlike the solid concrete homes in the Gulf or India. We are quite hesitant to buy a property and to take a loan considering what if we lost our jobs again. If you've got plenty of money saved up over the years and are able to buy a home or pay a big intial deposit, living in Australia will be stress free as you don't need to worry whether you lose your job or not. It is similar to the stress in Kuwait where if you lose your job you have to pack up and leave if you don't get another job quickly.

Cost of living is a shocker here when you are used to prices in Kuwait. Even with all the recent petrol price increases and the increase in groceries in Kuwait. Kuwait is super super cheap for cost of living. Unless you are super rich you have to budget for an annual vacation, car rego/insurance, medical insurance,rent/loan payment, petrol groceries,furniture/appliances, kids education/daycare and you will be left wondering where did your awesome salary disappear at the end of the month. You will be eligible for some payments from the government depending on your situation and that helps lessen the pain but not by much. 

How is the working environment there and work culture compared to Kuwait and how do the employers and colleagues treat you being an Indian. - I am guessing you are asking about racism. Work environment here is very professional. Everybody works hard and is good at their job and don't waste time. Mostly multicultural workplaces and nobody discriminates because you are Indian or Chinese or African or American or British. On the other hand, many Indians are inherently racist and have preconceived notions that whites are for the taking to be cheated (The mumbai call centre threat scam)or I don't want to interact with black people or chinese folks etc etc. they will not fit in here nor will they anywhere in today's world except in India or the Gulf. Best example is when it comes to the marriage of kids, Indians will be the first to make a big issue if the children decide to marry someone outside India or outside their religion while Australians are quite chilled and laid back and are happy to marry their kids into any community/religion as long as that individual is a good person. Indians also are quick to mentally think that Indian culture is great and western culture is bad culture with live in relationships, teenage pregnancy. If you are a person with strong likes and dislikes and a strong idea of what is an acceptable cullture and are not able to adjust and adapt to a new culture and are not adjusting/accepting of people who are different from you or who have a different way of life, it's going to be miserable for you and especially more so for your kids.

That said there are some white folks who are inherently racist but it is rare for them to discriminate openly. Any discrimination is also punishable by law. There has been historically a lot of discrimination against the original owners of the land the Aboriginal folks and they are suffering a lot even today. We actually feel guilty about migrating to Australia and earning here when they who should really own this land and enjoy all its benefits are suffering in poverty and substance abuse due to the hopelessness of their situation. This entire immigration program is not something that they have agreed to. Essentially their lands and home have been confiscated and other people like us are coming and enjoying the fruits of their land while they suffer. Essentially all the immigrants coming to Australia from the time of the British settlers to today are uninvited guests although we tend to think otherwise. The government is trying to do something about it but i don't know how many years it will take to make some meaningful difference. 

That's our feedback to your questions and hope that helps.



kevinight_81 said:


> Dear cdpothen,
> 
> Really happy to see this blog and i appreciate your initiative.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Please be careful and cross check the information and procedures as these could be out of date by now as this was written some years back. 



bab786 said:


> Dear All Friend,
> 
> Thanks a lot for owner of this group. It is very helpful to apply by yourself.
> I started to use this group and collecting IMP documents to proceed with.
> ...


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I know it's an old thread, still very relevant and useful. I hope that you're enjoying your stay in Australia ;-)


----------



## Lahsem (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Anybody from Kuwait currently undergoing the process for Adelaide ?


----------



## Lahsem (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello Everybody

Anybody doing your paper work through WWICS / or Anybody waiting for Visa Grant ?


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Lahsem said:


> Hi Anybody from Kuwait currently undergoing the process for Adelaide ?


Hi,

yes I am. Which stage are you at ?


----------



## Lahsem (Aug 29, 2017)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes I am. Which stage are you at ?


Hey i am done leaving soon get in touch <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ajaithankachan (8 mo ago)

Hello, Anyone trying from Kuwait for Australia / waiting for visa grant?


----------

